# Quickie Jokes



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Here are some I found on google I just typed in halloween jokes.
Halloween Jokes


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

heres some , mostly rimshot ones , for you in case you want them for your talking skull .

Rimshot jokes


----------

